# Opinions on Franchi Affinity and/or Beretta A300 Outlander???



## David Janusz (Apr 29, 2011)

I am in the market for a semiauto on a budget. I am leaning toward the Franchi Affinity or the Beretta A300 Outlander.

Looking for some opinions on either gun. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brad23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't used either. They both look slick. The affinity is getting really good reviews based on a very good price!


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I was in the same position this time last year. I needed to buy my fiancé a good gun of her own. I shoot a benelli so I was more attracted to the franchi since they are both inertia guns. I bought her the affinity and it is a sweet gun. Only problem I have with it is the barrel coating is wearing off. She wanted the black gun and whatever they use just isn't holding up. I will be getting it ceracoated for $50 and that should take care of that issue. 

Another gun gun to look at is the franchi intensity. Same set up as the affinity, but it has the ability to shoot a 3 and 1/2. I ordered one of these for a buddy and he opted for camo. His finish is holding up great. Neither of those guns has given us a single problem. Oh and we too the affinity on a spring conservation snow goose hunt and it never missed a lick. Put probably 300 shots through it in 3 days.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I wanted an semi in this same price range. I went to BASSPRO and shoulder every gun they had in that $700-$900 range. To me the Affinity shouldered the best followed by the Rem 11-87. I bought the Affinity and love it.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

I had been seriously considering the Benelli Vinci and Browning A5 when I ran across the Affinity, and immediately loved the feel and swing. I've done considerable research and the reviews have been outstanding. Plus, it comes with a factory 7-year warranty. Looking forward to picking up my new camo version next week!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

I had an Affinity and really liked it. Never had any issues to speak of and the gun performed flawless. I prefer the inertia guns. I looked at the Outlander and it did not feel right to me, of course no Beretta I've tried has ever truly felt good to me. Either way, both are great and I don't see a bad decision in either one.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

One is inertia driven, the other gas operated.. read up on both systems... one feels the recoil more then the other... if you are not going to do a lot of shooting it won't matter. Inertia systems are very nice and need less cleaning and the guns are usually lighter and thinner. 

The Beretta Company now owns Benelli , Franchi, and Stoeger that are sold in the USA.. So pick the gun that shoulders best.


----------



## YELLOWDOG1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Never shot the Affinity, but I have shot the Outlander and I really liked the gun. Shot a lot of flyers at a few field trials/master test and few rounds of skeet/trap though one and was impressed, no complaints. Not a bad gun for the price.


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2010)

Outlander works!


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm impressed with the Outlander.... 


Richard


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

Just purchased an outlander. Like what I've seen so far, very light, and shoots nice. Picked up a black synthetic for less than 600 dollars after promotions at Dicks.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

Rick S said:


> Just purchased an outlander. Like what I've seen so far, very light, and shoots nice. Picked up a black synthetic for less than 600 dollars after promotions at Dicks.


We have about a dozen of the budget Beretta gas guns at my skeet club for guests and lessons, all different models and years.

They never get cleaned but they always shoot.

I have two Benelli's and a Beretta O/U and I would never part with any of them, especially the Montefeltro.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I bought the A300 Outlander last year. I really like it. It is easy to carry, and shoots pretty good.


----------

